# Dysregulation Spectrum Syndrome



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

Just an FYI and apologies if anyone else has already posted this or something similar: http://www.anapsid.org/cnd/diagnosis/ai2.html


> quote: It's time to get past the idea that any illness for which a physical cause can't be found must be a psychological problem, according to Muhammad B. Yunus, MD, a foremost fibromyalgia researcher and a board-certified rheumatologist, Professor of Medicine at the University of Illinois College of Medicine, Peoria, IL.


And I think Tom may have posted the following sometime in the past year but it's worth a re-post: http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/overlaps.html


> quote: The most commonly used medications for FMS/CFS, such as tricyclics like Elavil, can actually make this subgroup (30%) of patients worse. Therefore, it is important that you assist your physician by providing accurate symptom information to help identify related syndromes. This can aid in the development of appropriate treatment strategies.


Evie


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi evie,i bookmarked it and will get into it later.thanks for shareing!


----------

